# Where to get Nazdar GV or 9700 (or any solvent) Ink?



## sjaguar13 (Jul 19, 2006)

I primarily print t-shirts, but I am looking to get into vinyl decals. I can't find a good place for the ink, though. I buy most of my textile ink for eBay. I should probably look for a new supplier for that ink, too, but so far, eBay has been working. I just can't find a good place for the Nazdar vinyl ink. I also heard good thinks about the TW ink, but I can't find any supplier of that. Anyone print vinyl decals that are willing to share where they buy the ink from? I don't really care if it's not Nazdar, I just want ink.

Thanks.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Go direct and purchase from Nazdar
Nazdar
800-537-4606


----------



## sjaguar13 (Jul 19, 2006)

Can I buy directly from Nazdar? I checked their site and signed up for the online access thing, but that didn't see where I could order. It just showed order status. The catalog doesn't have prices, just information. The only place where I could actually buy anything was from their distributors, and that was from a different site.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

yes call them. We purchase supplies from them all the time.
I believe ther is a sister site where you actually order online. I dont do the orders so I cannot give you the url. Call the 800# They are great people and will help you out.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Fluid said:


> I believe ther is a sister site where you actually order online. I dont do the orders so I cannot give you the url. Call the 800# They are great people and will help you out.


Nazdar distributors are listed at Nazdar - Distribution

Last fall, Nazdar separated the regional branches they have in North America and called the company SourceOne. Same people, same products, just a name change to separate the Nazdar ink and chemical manufacturing company from their brick-and-mortar distribution company.

Go to Home and click on 'Find A Branch'.

You will see that most of the branches are East of the Missisippi River. If you are in the West, try the dominant distributor Midwest Sign. Midwest Sign & Screen Printing Supply Co. They have 9 branches.

Texas, try Graphic Solutions Group. Graphic Solutions Group, Inc. who has 4 locations.


----------



## sjaguar13 (Jul 19, 2006)

There is SourceOne in my state. They sell the ink for about $30 a quart. Is there any benefit from calling Nazdar or should I just order the stuff from SourceOne. Nazdar doesn't sell it cheaper or anything, do they?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

sjaguar13 said:


> There is SourceOne in my state. They sell the ink for about $30 a quart. Is there any benefit from calling Nazdar or should I just order the stuff from SourceOne. Nazdar doesn't sell it cheaper or anything, do they?


The creation of SourceOne was to make clear the separation of their distribution and their manufacturing. 

Nazdar won't sell you anything, they only sell through their distributors. Of course, SourceOne is one of their largest distributors.......

I think you should buy locally. If you lived in Texas, I would tell you to buy from Graphic Solutions Group, not the nearest SourceOne branch.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks for jumping In Richard. We've been with Nazdar for many years yet I cannot remember it all


----------

